# Small clip point in ironwood WIP



## TRfromMT (Jun 18, 2018)

This is the first hidden tang I've ever done. Learning a lot of new tricks. Ironwood with copper for the handle. Purchased blade blank from a shop online (out of Poland).

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice shape on the handle

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks. I am going to rework the finger pocket area. It needs to be deeper, in line with the choil in the ricasso. The handle is too tall up front as it is now.

Keeping everything symmetrical , side to side, in line with both the edge and the spine was surprisingly difficult. Makes me appreciate guys who do it well.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 18, 2018)

Really like the knife and handle. I need help with your vocabulary, i.e., choil in the ricasso. What the heck does that mean? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 18, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Really like the knife and handle. I need help with your vocabulary, i.e., choil in the ricasso. What the heck does that mean? Chuck


Ricasso is the flat area in between the copper on the handle and the cutting edge of the knife. The choil is the semicircle area that is cut out just below it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 18, 2018)

What Wildthings said. The choil, if it is small is for sharpening so the sharp edge runs out into a little open pocket and you can sharpen all the way back to the end of the edge. If it is larger (one some fixed blades) it would be for your finger to be able to choke up on a knife. 

The ricasso is where the flat, un-ground part of blade just in front of the copper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve Pannell (Jun 19, 2018)

I like the handle plenty. So, how you like working with the ironwood? I hate the stuff cause I have to wear my respirator or the sanding dust will bout kill my sinuses. I sure like how it finishes out though. I finished one today with Cocobolo and it is just as bad.


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 19, 2018)

steve Pannell said:


> I like the handle plenty. So, how you like working with the ironwood? I hate the stuff cause I have to wear my respirator or the sanding dust will bout kill my sinuses. I sure like how it finishes out though. I finished one today with Cocobolo and it is just as bad.



Steve,
I don't mind it. Made my hands turn a little black, like working with walnut all day. I've fortunately never had any sensitivity to any wood species that I've worked with, including cocobolo. Just lucky, I guess. It is beautiful when finished, and it's becoming my favorite handle material. When I get this one finished I'll post up a photo of my ironwood pieces (I still have all four of them...)


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 21, 2018)

a couple more WIP photos after I reshaped the finger pocket area. it really needed to go on a diet. I pulled it up about 3/16" and moved the deepest part of the pocket toward the copper guard a little bit. It looks sleeker now, for sure. I need to figure out what I want to do to finish the copper. The bright shiny look isn't working for me completely. Suggestions?

Comments and critiques are welcome. Go easy on me - this is my first time (for a hidden tang)...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2018)

I like the contrast between the copper and ironwood. Great looking knife!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 21, 2018)

First coat of oil at 800 grit. I love it when ironwood shows up in all its glory...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 21, 2018)

oh yeah!!


----------



## TRfromMT (Jun 22, 2018)

All finished.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 22, 2018)

Sweet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 22, 2018)

That is one beautiful knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2018)

Great looking knife Tony!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 24, 2018)

Is this one for sale?


----------

